# loved the first tour, now our first meet.. now very nervous



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, van is loaded, gassed and fueled up, just got a long day at work tomorrow, clear my desk and heading up to the highlands Wednesday morning for a 5 day break.. we are all looking forward to it.. well the hounds are a bit non plussed as they have followed me all day while loading up and don't seem to understand why we haven't set off yet..

the elephant in the room is that it our first an actual meet, now being at the younger end of the motorhome ownership masses, we haven't a clue about the etiquette of these meets / gatherings, scoured the extensive mhf database and can't find anything about meeting / gathering do's and dont's.

We are told that it is informal, but bring charcoal.. is this just for a bbq or some sort of initiation.. ? does this mean we are pulled from the van at midnight, stripped naked and charcoaled and sporraned.. if thats possible.. ?

We will not have ehu so should we bring the genny, or is that frowned upon, ? we should be fine with the solar panel so maybe i'm worrying too much, 

Been and got a breathable groundsheet for the awning so we can invite anybody who wants to join us to help us deplete the stocks of fanta and mineral water.. 

Really looking forward to the trip as we are both highland virgins, plan to do a britstop on the way up Wednesday night, but we will see what the journey is like..( Aldra, pm on its way ) while we are in the area, we really want to get onto the black island view / see the dolphins in the Moray Firth,

So anyone from this forum, if you meet us.. please introduce yourselves. we don't bite, we leave that to the motorhome guard dog.. who might give you a menacing lick.. if she's in a very bad mood.. its the puppy you have to be aware of, more energy than a large hurricane.. 

Looking forward to meeting some of you and the people from other forums. 

With trepidation.. lol

Mick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

have a lovely time

we loved Scotland weather not withstanding

young, well that would be a problem, I would be very jealous   

You will be absolutely fine

I'm already excited for you   

What a great post   

aldra


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: loved the first tour, now our first meet.. now very nerv*



mickandkim said:


> We are told that it is informal, but bring charcoal.. is this just for a bbq or some sort of initiation.. ? does this mean we are pulled from the van at midnight, stripped naked and charcoaled and sporraned.. if thats possible.. ?


Everyone is remaining very quiet...hmmm...you better get an all over body wax and then bring your onesies/mankini just in case!  :lol:

Have a great time!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why be nervous

Now me in a onsie body waxed or not

Would make everyone's day :lol: :lol: 

And if not, it would make mine

The joy of getting older and no longer caring    

AldraO


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

One of the joys of owning a motorhome is the opportunity to meet like minded people. Of every age size and vocation, with the widest possible experiences of life, but in our experience, nothing is really expected of you. You contribute as little or as much as your nature dictates.
I am guessing that wherever the 'meet' is to take place, a communal barbecue is on hand but if in doubt, ask the organisers who I am sure will be only too happy to put you in the picture.
I am yet to determine what is the best part of owning a motorhome; is it the journey, the place you arrive at or the people you meet. I guess it is all three.
Please let us know how you get on.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would give it a miss if I were you. Especially that Highland lot. All Swingers! Keys in the hat and all that. You dont want to know what they do with the Charcoal! 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ignore him

He's just jealous :lol: :lol: 

Come on my toy boy, it will soon be your turn 

And what will you do with the charcoal :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't forget the gallon bucket of 'skin so soft' Mick - did we forget to mention that :wink: 

Chris


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope the weather improves for you ....... the solar panel today would have been a dead loss. However, yesterday wall to wall sunshine if a bit windy, but that does keep the worst of the midges at bay :lol: 

Enjoy yourselves

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We didn't have wall to wall sunshine by any stretch of the imagination
mick 

But having mostly wild camped the brighter periods combined with driving kept our batteries on permenant full

And we never saw a single midge  

Have a great time Scotland is beautiful

Keep us informed on your travels

Aldra


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Be careful! Everyone will 'appear' to be friendly but, under no circumstances, allow yourself to be seduced into volunteering for the "Wicker Man experience". Other than that you'll have a good time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Remus

That is the only film that leaves me terrified to this day

And I can't remember how many years ago I saw it must be 40 ish

But would never never watch it again

It could well have been me that was about to burn

Aldra


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Finished work, and planning meeting concluded.. 

We are off as soon as the svelte Kim has done weight watchers, just farm shop to call in on our way tomorrow,

Planning on doing the A66 run across and then up to Loch Fyne and wilding there then moving across to Brin on Thursday, decided to break the journey more for the sake of the dogs than anything else.. 

Chris.. when you initially advised a bucket was one of the motorhomers must have bits.. i never thought to question the usage of it.. being a unseasoned fool.. i reasoned that it was for water carrying and not for using in initiation of novice motorhomers.. 8O ,
That said, i could do with a long soak in skin so soft.. but a gallon wouldn't cover me i'm afraid.. 

The Wicker man.... mmmm, funnily enough i watched it a couple of weeks ago... not even going to think about that one.. :twisted: 

I'm hoping the midges aren't out and about yet.. one bite and taste of me and they will have a re think on their diet.. Kimbo will not like them though so that might be another matter, cross that one if it occurs.. And i'm sure Motorhome fruitcakes,com will have a cunning midge repellant available online..

Hope to drop a few pics and/or at least an update on here when we get to loch fyne.. 

Even bought a bottle of tabasco as the seafood is supposed to be brilliant in that neck of the woods,

Then over to Brin to be skin so softed and feathered. deep joy.. :lol: 

Mick and a madly packing Kim


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

mick you will be better off with a watering can to carry water, straight into the van, no messing

We often use ours to top up even on sites

have a great time

Aldra


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, we survived... :lol:

We got back yesterday evening, all unscathed including the van, i was hoping to keep anyone interested updated but didn't factor in the lack of wifi or mobile reception in the highlands.. 

We arrived at loch Fyne on wednesday afternoon to be greeted by fantastic weather, stayed at the back of a pub on the edge of loch fyne








[/URL][/img]

And even caught a glimpse of the rare Loch Fyne monster








[/URL][/img]

Woke up Thursday morning to the sight and sounds of oyster catchers on the loch at low tide, breakfasted and then on to Brin via Fort William and Inverness in order to view the full length of Loch Ness, the scenery was amazing,

Arrived at Brin bang on schedule to a lovely greeting and spent the rest of the day taking in the stunning scenery and meeting some of the people already there,

We spent most of friday bussing it to inverness, and then to Urquart Castle ruins , the weather decided not to play and we didn't see any sun in the afternoon or evening but still had a great time.

Saturday morning was fair so we walked along the river at the bottom of where we were parked up, the afternoon brought high winds and heavy showers but they fortunately cleared in the evening in time for the communal BBQ.

Sunday morning, up early to be greeted by the sun again and we set off home down the A9, another scenic drive and not as boring as i expected it to be, stopped at Holy Island to give the dogs a chance to stretch their legs and attend to other matters, the detoured through Bamburgh and Seahouses for a bite to eat.

We simply loved the Highlands and our O/S map is now filled with dots indicating some great wilding spots,

We met some wonderful fellow van owners and must say another thank you to Angus and Margaret for making us feel so welcome,

We got some great photos on our trip, but i don't want to clog up this forum with them all so i will find somewhere to host them and put the link on here when i have transferred them all.. or i might cobble together some sort of blog, just to really bore the pants off everyone.. :lol:

Mick and Kim


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

mickandkim said:


> Well, we survived... :lol:


I am glad to hear that!  After more than two years of motorhoming I have yet to go to a meet. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wow! Great photos Mick and Kim. It is special up there when the weather is good. You couldnt hope to get nearer to the water than that! Ill have to make a note of that one. maybe get the Dinghy out!

Loch Ness is endless. I once did a solo sponsored Row from Fort William to Inverness including all of Loch Ness in a little wooden dinghy. It just goes on and on and on and its flipping big!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

yep, knew you would enjoy it

it's so beautiful weather not withstanding

And the dogs can swim even in the rain

Shadow loved it

As did we, scenery amazing, loads of wild camping

We would camp in a lovely place and just down the road another one

Only once when wilding were we joined by another van

And for her it was her first time wilding so she was drawn by us
And loved it

aldra


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: loved the first tour, now our first meet.. now very nerv*



mickandkim said:


> We are told that it is informal, but bring charcoal.. is this just for a bbq or some sort of initiation.. ? does this mean we are pulled from the van at midnight, stripped naked and charcoaled and sporraned.. if thats possible.. ?


So, what happened?! Was there some sort of rite of passage - or are you bound to secrecy?!?


----------

